# Measuring your cast?



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Anyone have an inexpensive but efficient way to accurately measure/estimate the distance of your cast? Laser range finder is probably the fastest to use, but kinda pricey! I'm currently using the Fingers 2 step method. I.e. Fingersandclaws takes two steps at a time until he reaches my lacrosse ball and counts the number of steps. 

What do you guys use?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*range finder*

but you are right they are a bit expensive- since I already have one for golf it gets double duty- prolly wouldn't spend the money on one just to measure casts.

A cheap GPS might work, but would be less accurate.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*I use a*

big surveyors wheel thing. Works great.

Darin


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

How about one of those surveyer's measuring tapes and some little flags? Mark out every 100' and then every 30' after 100 yards. LarryB uses this method and it works well. Kinda of a pain to set up if you're casting by yourself, but IMHO, well worth it in a group.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*While you have me thinking about it*

I have a spare range finder, I'd part with for $50.

Originally cost $189.

Better look to make sure I can find it first, but if anyone interested pm me.

range finder much faster than wheel or tape. accurate to within +/- 1yd good for up to 400 yds.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

SC, I've never used one before. How does it work? I'm assuming that there is a laser that you need to point at the ball, but what if the ball lands in grass or some other obstruction?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*it works off reflection of an object*

it will not pick up something as small as the ball.

If casting with a buddy have him walk to where ball landed and point it at his back from the starting point of the cast. PUsh down the button and it shoots a laser and times the amount of time it takes for the signal to get back to the unit. ( kinda like how a depthfinder works on a boat) The farther away the larger the object needs to be to be picked up. You can pick up the trunk of a tree from a long distance (up to 1500yds with better models), a small flag on a golf course you have to be closer, maybe within 200 yds.

When I am by myself I find something of a large enough size (trash can works) and set it at the point i am casting from. Then I'll take an object (small traffic cone, flag,etc,) and walk downfield, using the range finder to determine distance back to trash can I'll place the flag or what have you at 150yds, then maybe add a couple more flags at 10 yd intervals.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

100' tape, leave markers at 300, 400, 500.

At one field I use, there is a little tree at 400', and if I EVER hit the ditch, it'll be 520'.

A few times at the same field, and you can pick markers.

When I get a good cast off, I measure back from the ditch with my tape.

Easy, and scientific enough for me.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I use Atlantaking's method but after a while you can "mark" things like RailRoader does...big rock in the middle of the field I use measures about 250' and I start counting from there with the tape.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*just ran by Home Depot*

while out to lunch.

A 300 ft tape was $29.99.

The surveyor wheel was $60.00

100 ft tape was $13.00

10 pack of wire flags was $1.99

I would think it is only worth setting up a field for a lengthy practice session. As other have said you will get to know landmark distances after awhile.

For $30.00 might be worth it to have the 300 ft tape, just in case you hit the cast of a lifetime.

Still think the range finder is faster, but here again only because I already have it.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Harbor freight measuring wheel List price is $25 but they go on sale all the time for $19 . 

[http://ww2.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=42293


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips. Darin, I like that wheel on a handle idea. I think I'm gonna go with that especially considering the deal Connman found below. THX Connman!



Connman said:


> Harbor freight measuring wheel List price is $25 but they go on sale all the time for $19 .
> 
> [http://ww2.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=42293


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

That rangefinder sounds like a good deal Surf Cat. Too bad it only goes to 400 yards


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> That rangefinder sounds like a good deal Surf Cat. Too bad it only goes to 400 yards


Just for you guys I have a metal Stanley 12' measuring tape I'll give to ya. That'll get you all the distance ya need


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Cheapest method is to mark the field with flags prior to casting and hopefully you will be able to get in in the zone.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Surf Cat said:


> I have a spare range finder, I'd part with for $50.
> 
> Originally cost $189.
> 
> .


I'm wanting that! What model is it?

PM sent


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

fishbait, if you have the new daiwa surf braid, the color change every ten meter. you can use it as a measuring tape.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

fingersandclaws said:


> That rangefinder sounds like a good deal Surf Cat. Too bad it only goes to 400 yards


Actually manufacturers speck claim the unit is good for up to 999 yds. Let me know when you hit that distance and you can have it.   
In reality for it to pick something up over 1/2 mile away the object has to be quite large (think Bus) 

Practically speaking I threw out 400yds as it is more reasonable than what the specks suggest.

Just to let everyone know the range finder has a new owner- thanks to those who enquired.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

TF, I'm saving that surf braid for the surf. I don't want it getting nicked up out on the field.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*measureing your cast*

The method I like is this. Walk up to the edge of the water at cape point in late april. Bait up with a piece of bunker and 8 oz. Cast as far as you can. Reel up any slack. If you feel a sharp tug then you can cast as far as you think you can. If not then you can stand there and watch all the guys that can catch fish. It happens every spring. If I'm there and some guy walks up with a 7 ft rod and a drum rig and bombs a cast out past me then I will go sit in my truck till he leaves because he is the king of all surffisherman.I will only get out if he wants me to get him a beer or cut some bait for him. Oh my god! I bet everyone would stop fishing and just watch. I just hope he dosen't kill himself casting with that short rod because the weight must be real close to his head. Mabee he should wear one of those orange hardhats. Mabee you both should.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

FishBait,

Inaddition to the 300' tape that I use to measure the casting field I also carry a can of red spray paint. I put down a small red line on the ground at each 100ft mark so that when I come back on a different day to practice I only need to find my red lines and put a small flag there. Hope that this helps.

LarryB


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*measurement*

This post was for the guys that are making the Video with the 7 foot rod.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

surf rat said:


> This post was for the guys that are making the Video with the 7 foot rod.


wrong thread- try tech neck cast

love a little sarcastic humor in the dead of winter tho


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

surf cat I will pay for that beer!!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Find a old Fishing reel (conv) put about 250-300 Yards of OLD POWER PRO on it. 
Measure your distance and mark the PP or tie surveyors tape in line(4" mark distance on tape)
Reel it up. Next time strerch it out and start casting again. powerPro only has 2% strech
Close Enough!!

Don't use Nylon masons cord (rubber band)
sorry about Spelling


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

OK I know there is stretch in the line but I cast... Reel up as much line as I can to make it tight.. Then count how many times the reel handle goes around and that give me the distance. I am casting into a lake so not much resistance to stretch the line but it works well. I take off about 10% for stretch and have a approx... Works for me... I know if my casting has improved...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

VICIII said:


> OK I know there is stretch in the line but I cast... Reel up as much line as I can to make it tight.. Then count how many times the reel handle goes around and that give me the distance. I am casting into a lake so not much resistance to stretch the line but it works well. I take off about 10% for stretch and have a approx... Works for me... I know if my casting has improved...


As long as you're only counting turns, that'll work. 150 turns on cast #1, 163 turns on cast #2 = better cast. But you can't calculate distance based on that. If a reel says it retrieves 25" per handle turn, that measurement is taken with a full spool.

Obviously, you don't have a full spool after a long cast, and reel "X" is not retrieveing 25" with every turn of the handle, until the reel gets back to full capacity...It is MUCH less at the beginning of line recovery. 

Ain't this FUN!!! But I guess we gotta do SOMETHING till the fish start biting again....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If you're casting into a lake (or the ocean for that matter) and you only want to know if you are improving distance try this. 

After the cast stick a small piece of paper under the line. Reel in as normal. On the next cast, if the paper flies out then you have picked up distance. Not scientific or real accurate but it will let you know if you are improving.

Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> If you're casting into a lake (or the ocean for that matter) and you only want to know if you are improving distance try this.
> 
> After the cast stick a small piece of paper under the line. Reel in as normal. On the next cast, if the paper flies out then you have picked up distance. Not scientific or real accurate but it will let you know if you are improving.
> 
> Tommy



we use to do that during the summer time on the piers when stuff was realllllly slow and we had to break up the slowness, had some mini casting comps lol. 3 or 4 of us. just for braggin rights or "bet i can get that boats line".

good memories.


Jesse


----------

